# SCARM - Simple Computer Aided Railway Modeller



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello dear friends,

I want to introduce my freeware layout design program, called SCARM, which you can download and test from www.scarm.info/index_en.html. It has lightweight and intuitive user interface, 3D view, more than 25 track-system libraries and many other cool functions and features.
I will appreciate any comments concerning SCARM here or by email – scarm at scarm dot info.
I was not sure where to post this topic, so I do it here - please excuse me if I'm violating some of the forum rules.

Mixy,
from Bulgaria


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*New version 0.7.0 of SCARM*

Hello again 

The new version 0.7.0 of SCARM is released.

The most important new features are Print and Print preview mode for WYSIWYG layout printouts. Now SCARM holds more than 40 libraries with different scales and track systems.

Try it and say if you like it 

Mixy,
from Bulgaria


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see Lionel O27 on your list, but not O track. This begs the question, do you handle O31 switches and crossings, etc.? How do you handle stuff like the projections of the switch motor on an O22 switch?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

does your software allow for Atlases crappy tolerances?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

@gunrunnerjohn: The main Lionel O library file is under development and will be available soon. As for point motors and other accessories – they will be included if possible (I will check them). For example – see electromagnetic point switches in Tillig BTTB library. 

@kretinus: At the moment, all tolerances are set to 1mm max, because I need to verify various track systems geometry. Try some Atlas library and see it. In some of the next versions I will add an option in the Settings for user defined length and angle tolerances.

Mixy
from Bulgaria


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'll wait until that's available, since that's where I'm going.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mixy,

I'll echo that that inability of other track layout softwar to include the projections of the control assembly on tradition Lionel switches like O22's is a major shortcoming. In planning a layout, the spacial impact of these control assemblies on track-to-track proximity is very significant. If any track layout software is simply blind to their existance, then the software's usefulness is limited.

That said, consider that a polite suggestion to add to your future development list.

Many thanks for offering info on your software here at the Forum.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the one issue that has so far stopped me from picking up AnyRail.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

OK. I will check Lionel catalogues for pictures and dimensions of control units and how and where they are assembled. If you also have some pics/links, please post them here.

Mixy,
from Bulgaria


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

022 switches can be assembled with the motor on either side. The motor is about 4.5" long and 2" wide. The straight and curve part of the switch is exactly the same size as standard O31 track. Here are some pictures to illustrate that.

The first two pictures show the two configurations the 022 (and later variants of the tubular track O31 switches) can use. The third picture simply illustrates that the two paths on the switch are the same size as standard O31 track.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, gunrunnerjohn 

Pictures are clear and detailed. Now is midnight here so I am going to sleep, but tomorrow I will try to map the pics to track library file. Hope that Lionel O lib will be ready and tested till end of the week 

Mixy,
from Bulgaria


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great, glad I could help. Next, I'll post the other type of standard O gauge switch that is different.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

OK, here is preliminary Lionel-O library file: http://www.scarm.info/temp/Lionel-O-tmp.zip. Download and extract it from archive, then copy .lib file into LIB folder of SCARM. Start the program and select Lionel-O from the libraries dropdown menu. At the moment, all tracks are labeled with their part numbers and only 14062 and 14063 turnouts have attachable accessories enabled. Select one of these turnouts with buttons from the selection panel to place on the plot – a dialog with possible accessories will appear. Select the switching motor (left or right) and press OK. This is the way how track accessories are realized in SCARM. Unfortunately, the Lionel catalog has no dimensions of these things at all, so I will ask you to tell me other possible switching motors dimensions and offsets in order to be able to put them in the library file, as marked on the picture. Offsets are horizontal and vertical dimensions from start of center rail to nearest corner of the motor. Try the lib and tell me – am I close or not? 

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... Trying to go to the site http://www.scarm.info/index_en.html and it's dead. The ZIP download times out as well.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mixy,
I would have to say that most of us in the U.S. are oblivious of the metric system is there any easy way to convert the track to SAE (Inches and feet) measurements?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good point Sean. I can't get to the site right now, so I haven't actually seen the package yet.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

I checked the SCARM web site 2 minutes ago and it is up and working well. May be it is a temporary problem or something in the route. Check it again and tell me if the problem persists.

@NIMT.COM: Open "Tools" > "Settings" > "Measurement units" tab and select inches to be default dimension unit 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

See also FAQ section in the site or in build-in documentation (F1) – it takes 10 minutes of reading, but explains a lot for SCARM features, tips and tricks 

Mixy


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mixy,
Excellent, thank you
From a business point of view you might want to add in an US flag, English, with the dimensions defaulted to inches.
Oh and atlas code 100 track too! A lot of us still use it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Still no joy for some reason. I can do a tracert to it, but when I ping it, I get timeouts. The odd thing is I got a couple of responses, then nothing.

I did get to it with a proxy server, but I can't download using that proxy. I'll wait to see if this gets sorted out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Perhaps you could attach the two files here to the message?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

OK, here is the lib attached, but for the program package, the forum says that it is over maximum file size limit and cannot be attached. See my PM to you.

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is the other type of O31 switch I spoke of. This one is an interesting switch, it's a compact version that can be used in switch yards, or expanded with the included add-on sections to the dimensions of a standard O31 switch like the 022. Let me know if these pictures are sufficient.











I got the ruler backwards, but you can see the switch is 5.5" wide here, including the lantern section.











Note the straight section is just over 8" long without the extension, with it, it's the standard 10" length of an O31 straight track.











This curve extension makes the curve the standard 11" length of an O31 curve.











Here's a measurement straight across the curve without the extension.











Here's the switch with both extensions installed. This makes the track part the same size as the 022 switch, obviously the lantern section is still different.











Here is one of the interesting parts about this switch, and one that I plan on probably using in my switch yard. you can cut off the lantern section totally, all you lose is the indication of switch position. Since you also get that remotely from the control switch, that's not much of a loss. Cutting this off and also using the short curve section allows you to have closely spaced tracks for a switch yard.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mixy,
I've been working with it for a few min and I like it, Works really good.:thumbsup:
I will work with it more tonight!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Hmm... Trying to go to the site http://www.scarm.info/index_en.html and it's dead. The ZIP download times out as well.


Just use this link to get the site:
http://www.scarm.info


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're missing the point, there seems to be a routing issue between my ISP and his site.
I tried that. Now the old link is working, Verizon must have gotten off the dime.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, guys 

@gunrunnerjohn: The pics are OK, but I will see them tomorrow, because here is 1 hour past midnight and I am going to sleep, again 

Please tell me some link from where I can see the names and part numbers of Lionel together, because in Lionel’s catalogue that I have, there are only part numbers of the tracks and I am unable to associate them with names that you are talking about.

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel's "official" part numbers for these switches.

602-3010-000 "O" Gauge Switch (Left Hand)
602-3011-000 "O" Gauge Switch (Right Hand)

The "generic" name for them is 3010 (left) and 3011 (right).


BTW, how do you make a custom length of track?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn, 
Is there a "flex" track for O? or O27?
That's how I make custom lengths in HO.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

NM - revisted site and it worked


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I ran into an issue using the new "O" library. I was just tinkering around and I did the following loop. Then I deleted one straight section and placed a switch. I made a mistake and put the switch motor on the left and it hung over the edge. So, I deleted the switch and placed one again. This time I get a list error, and it never gives me the option of placing the switch motor. I tried completing the loop, that worked fine. I then deleted a different track section and tried to stick the switch in again. Same error. I can save the file, exit the program, and then reload the file and continue. Given that, it seems that this is some programming bug.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for the screenshot, John,

I will check this. It is possible to get some errors, because the program is still under development. This list bounds error is connected with the track accessories list and I will try to reproduce it and to fix it. It may also appear due to preliminary status of the Lionel-O lib and some incorrect prams inside. But I will correct it soon 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeees, of course, I found it  It is because I am combining mandatory and user selectable track accessories in Lionel-O lib for the first time and the program cannot handle them together. It will be corrected and the new version of SCARM will be uploaded later today 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The new, corrected version 0.7.2 of SCARM is uploaded on www.scarm.info. I found some other small issues with baseboard size calculation, but they are not critical and will be fixed in the next versions. The track accessories handling with Lionel-O library should be working fine now  If you found other problems, please let me know, to fix them as soon as possible 

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One thing I noticed in the selection of switches. When you pick the side that the motor should be on, if you make a mistake, you can't modify the shape, you have to delete it and start over. Am I missing something, or is that the way it works?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think we need a defined "flex" track for the O-scale libraries. Frequently, things don't quite match up, and the solution is to hack a piece of track to fit. You should have a way of representing that on your track layout like you do with the HO libraries.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

You can change or remove track accessory if it is wrong: select the track, then open "Edit" > "Accessories for …" menu and make the change. Is there a flex-track in O scale, produced by Lionel?

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Might I suggest you make that a right click on the active element to edit the properties? 

Lionel doesn't make flex track for O-scale tubular track. However, in order to make things fit, it's very common to cut a piece of track to size, something you can't do in your layout program. Defining a variable length straight and curve section would solve this issue. you could also simply all one to adjust the length of the pieces of track, just like I can do with my Dremel tool.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Might I suggest you make that a right click on the active element to edit the properties?


It is already done. “Accessories” are the last item in the context menu – try it  However, the track must be selected first.

I cannot add flex track in the final library, if Lionel does not produce it, because this will let to confuses. However, if you want, you can make such track in your own library file. It is normal text file, so you can open it with Notepad. Add the following line:

TFlexRail|Flex|n/a|1000|360.25

Start the program, and you will find the new flex track with name “Flex”, max length of 1000mm and min radii of 360.25mm. If you want, you can experiment with values of all parameters, except first – TFlexRail.

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... I'll give that a try. The issue there is it'll have to be re-entered every time you update the library, maybe you should have a second file that's a "custom" library. That would allow you to add such things once and they'd stick.

Can you define other parts in a similar fashion? I'm thinking of stuff like my Lionel #2317 Drawbridge and perhaps a Lionel #350 Transfer Table in the future.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I put that into my file, how to I change the length of the section? It seems to paste at 1000mm.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oops, never mind, I read the help and figured it out. That works for either straight or curves, that is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Glas to see, that it is working 

Actually, when I finish the lib, it will be changed only when Lionel made new tracks  I am also thinking about feature for adding of custom tracks by users, but this will be realized in the future.

Check this link: http://www.scarm.info/temp/BTTB-TT.lib - it is a sample library of Standard track system by Tillig (BTTB) with comments about all possible params and values. When you change something in the tracks, save the lib file and reselect library in SCARM in order to see your changes. If you change some parameter, starting with “Lib”, save the file and restart the program. Please note that some combinations of values may be wrong, and program can crash with some unexpected errors.

Please tell me, are the accessories in temp Lionel-O lib useful? Are they meeting to the expectations, I mean when we start the discussion? And also are you satisfied with SCARM - is it easy and useful?

I will continue with other motors and points from the pictures and will update temp lib when I am ready 

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what I'm looking for in that BTTB-TT.lib, what am I looking for?

The Lionel-O seems to work fine, I haven't actually started a real layout with it yet, so I can't say for sure it'll all work out. What I've been doing is plopping down tracks and switches and fooling around to see if I run across issues like the switch motor position, and fitting custom tracks. I don't want to get in the middle of a layout and then find out that what I've done is wasted and I have to start over because something wasn't there.

Who is Tillig anyway?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Tillig is a name of German company, one of European model train producers. The file is a sample library of their track system in 1:120 scale with comments and explanations of SCARM internal file format. Look at the lines, starting with sharp sign (#) – those lines are parameter descriptions. You can use them to understand how to change the tracks or make your own, if you want.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The temp Lionel-O library is updated with 3010 and 3011 turnouts and motors. It is strange that I cannot fount these turnouts in my Lionel Signature Edition 2010 catalog. They aren’t found even in Track section in Lionel web site. Where are they listed? I think that they are very useful because of compact motors and extensible curved and straight sections. I calculated that straght extension is about 2" long and curved extension is about 13.5 degree. I hope that my calculations and accessories dimensions are very close to the real. Try it 

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, with the extensions in place, they are the same track dimensions as an 022 switch. I tried to give you the dimensions in the picture, we won't know if they're really exact until someone actually lays down some track with those switches. 

I also had issues finding them when I first got a couple, Lionel appears to have disavowed any knowledge of them. I have a number of them now, they look to be a good choice for a switching yard, allows you to have tracks closer together.

The extra nice part about them is that those lantern extensions can be removed without affecting the function of the switch, I'm sure I mentioned that. So, they have the option of it being there or not being there, they're not switchable between the sides of the switch like the 022 however.

I run into the issue with my custom alteration of the library here, I have to remember to move my flex track every time I get a new library.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The extra nice part about them is that those lantern extensions can be removed without affecting the function of the switch, I'm sure I mentioned that. So, they have the option of it being there or not being there, they're not switchable between the sides of the switch like the 022 however.


Yes, you mentioned that before, but I just forgot it. 

So motor is build-in and lantern is removable, but can be placed only at one side (right side for RH turnout and left side for LH turnout) for 3010 and 3011? If yes, I will update the temp lib because now it is possible to attach lantern at both sides.

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, the lantern is fixed on the curve track side of the switch, the motor is actually the small section on the other side along the straight track section. To remove it, the instructions say to simply cut it off.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

OK, the temp Lionel-O lib is updated again. Now all turnouts have corresponding accessories 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

New update 0.7.3 of SCARM released. It has 46 track libraries, including major Atlas track systems and Lionel *O* and *O27*. I will continue with Lionel FasTrack and it will appear soon 

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm assuming the Lionel-O library includes all the stuff that was in the tmp version?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, it is the same library 

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Was there ever any consideration to having a "custom" library that modifies the standard library? That way we don't have to keep adding in our changes to the library files.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Was there ever any consideration to having a "custom" library that modifies the standard library? That way we don't have to keep adding in our changes to the library files.


No, but I will think over this possibility 

Mixy


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Scarm download site here.
Original link too far back in posts!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fortunately, a Google search will quickly turn up the home page.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there some easy way to draw a large baseboard? I find it virtually impossible to accurately draw what I need. I have to zoom way out to encompass the entire scope, then it's very difficult to impossible to get straight lines.

The issue here is I'm trying to build a ceiling run off the main table out of a helix. I'm trying to draw the while room, which is odd shaped, so I can plan the track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Another question. How can I anchor zero to the upper left hand corner, whenever I zoom, it goes into negative territory, which I don't want. I figured out the straight lines...


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds very interesting  Can you post some pictures from the 3D Viewer?

About baseboard: the only way to build large baseboard is to zoom out. Make sure that Grid is checked in Tools > Settings > 2D View > Plot. It will help you with position and size of your baseboard. If you want to have straight vertical or horizontal lines, hold Ctrl, while drawing the baseboard with mouse. The length of current baseboard side is displayed in the Status bar.

For zooming: press Home and you will get 0,0 in the upper left corner. By default, zooming is centered to the mouse cursor. If you want to zoom centered on top left corner, use “+” and “-” from the keyboard numpad.

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What pictures am I posting? I've yet to get a baseboard drawn! 

Another thing that I'm not sure of is how to draw a 9" shelf around the room, which will have the two tracks. Also, I'm sure that drawing the helix will give me fits, I may skip that part in the drawing program.

I have to say, I'm not finding SCARM as intuitive as Anyrail, it's very easy to get around in that program. My issue with Anyrail is that it's missing stuff and I can't define it. It take a lot more keystrokes or mouse clicks in general to do things in SCARM than Anyrail. OTOH, SCARM is priced more attractively than Anyrail.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*Baseboard around room walls*

SCARM is too young and still under development. At this moment, it can do many of things that other commercial software does, but not all 

If you want to make baseboard around your room walls, you can do it in the following way (for rectangular room):










Create each side, starting from red dot and following the path, showed by the arrows. Result is bellow:










Shape of the room does not matter; this is just to illustrating the idea.

Mixy


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I got it now, Baseboard confusion.. What Mixy is calling baseboard is what we would call bench work, layout board, or table top!
Mixy Baseboard to me is a trim board on the wall just above the floor.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Oops 

Sorry for this misunderstanding. Yes, in SCARM “baseboard” means the board (or table) where the tracks are placed.

Mixy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hell, I know what the baseboard was, it's just getting it actually laid out. 

Where I find it problematic is trying to get exactly to a measurement and then getting the baseboard going. One thing I'd change on the baseboard option is not to stop when you're one pixel off the edge, that's so frustrating. I'd just run it to the edge where it was dragged off.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM 0.8.0 is ready*

Hello again,

The new version 0.8.0 of SCARM is ready 

Most important new features are standalone installer, support for turntables and baseboard editing. There are also many corrected and updated libraries, due to some errors like doubled track names, doubled item numbers and some new parts. If you are using a turntable that is missing from SCARM library files, let me know and I will add it in the next update.

Please note that if you want to edit track libraries under Vista or Windows 7, you must start Notepad as administrator. Or just install SCARM outside Program Files, because this folder is protected by the operating system. If you want to uninstall SCARM and save your edited libraries, make copy of them, because uninstaller will delete entire SCARM installation folder.

Mixy


----------



## lynbarn (Apr 23, 2011)

Mixy, This looks like a useful piece of software - does it (or will it) include narrow gauge track systems as well as standard gauge?

regards,

Martyn


----------



## lynbarn (Apr 23, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I got it now, Baseboard confusion.. What Mixy is calling baseboard is what we would call bench work, layout board, or table top!
> Mixy Baseboard to me is a trim board on the wall just above the floor.


In British English, that is known as skirting board! 

regards,

Martyn


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

lynbarn said:


> Mixy, This looks like a useful piece of software - does it (or will it) include narrow gauge track systems as well as standard gauge?
> 
> regards,
> 
> Martyn


Hello Martin,

SCARM already has some narrow gauge track systems from BEMO and Roco, labelled as HOe and HOm. In the near future, there will be more, like Tillig HOe/HOm and some other. If you are looking for particular track system, let me know and I will see what I can do 

Regards,

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*New version 0.9.x of SCARM - now with 3D figures and shapes*

The new version 0.9.1 of SCARM is ready 

Now with 2D/3D shapes and objects for representing of buildings, platforms, roads, signals and many other railway and layout related items and accessories. The enthusiasts will be able even to create the interior of the room where their layout will be standing  The user can easily create many things with the figures in SCARM, but there are also some items that will be unable to be shaped and I have to work more in order to solve this. However, there are some already predefined figures and objects like signals, trees and lamps and more will come in the future. Before start working with the new version, pleasе check the items, marked with “new” in the FAQ section of the documentation for explanation how to use the new features of SCARM.

There is an example layout: Sample1_HO.zip. Download it, unzip and open in SCARM to see in details some of the new features. The following are a few pics taken from the sample layout (click to enlarge):

   

Remember, that SCARM is still in beta stage of development and sometimes may not work as expected. Always create archives of your layouts and save changes in the files with incremental names (just in case) i.e. *layout_1.scarm*, *layout_2.scarm* and so on. Please report any bugs or error messages with explanation how, when and where in the program they occur and I will try to fix them as soon as possible.

Hope that all of you will like the new version of SCARM 

Mixy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like very functional developmental progress, Mixy. Thanks for keeping all of our forum guys in the loop here!

TJ


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*Scarm 0.9.5*

Thank you, TJ 

Next significant SCARM update 0.9.5 is ready and published on www.scarm.info 

The most important new features are the ability to set track colors and 1:1 zoom factor for exact printouts of particular track pieces along with some new and updated track libraries (like Aristo-Craft G tracks).

To set the track colors, use the color menu, displayed by dedicated new button in the toolbar (next to Tunnel button). If there is selection, all tracks in it will be colored with the chosen color and newly added tracks will be colored with last selected color (visible on the button). There is a small bug – tracks, repeated by pressing of Spacebar are not automatically colored, but I will fix it in the next update.

To print in 1:1, select *View* > *Scale* > *1 to 1* from the menu – the Print Preview page will be displayed and adjusted exactly at 1:1 zoom factor. You can print in 1:1 even whole layouts, but for now this can be done only manually (page by page) and is not convenient for large layouts. In the next days, I will try to create an example about 1:1 printing for those of you, who want to use this feature 

Mixy


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks and great software Mixy! I am trying to use it to design a new model railroad and am having difficulty figuring out how to make curves in my baseboard. Is that possible, or do I have just approximate it by utilizing a bunch of short lines?

Here is a link to my layout design progress which I've added some screen pics from SCARM:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9670


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi mwpeber 

At the moment, there is no possibility to make rounded/curved sides for the baseboard in SCARM, so you will need to create them by several short lines instead. I will consider adding of such feature in some of the next versions of SCARM 

Greetings,

Mixy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mixy,

It's always great to see your quick response to members' questions about SCARM here on our forum. We all know that there are different layout software packages available ... your timely response to inquiries/suggestions is a definite check in good-reason column!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the response! Overall great software...and it's free:laugh:


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, guys 

It is always a pleasure to see that my work over SCARM is appreciated and useful. Many new features in SCARM are under development and will appear in the next year, but now it is time to celebrate the coming of 2012 

Happy New Year!



Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM 0.9.16 is ready *

After some delay I am happy to announce that the last version SCARM 0.9.16 is ready and can be downloaded as usual from http://www.scarm.info 

The most important new feature of the program is the ability to work with texts on the drawing plot. To place some text, first select “Edit” > “Place Text” from the menu and then click with the mouse at desired location on the plot – a text box for editing will appear. You can select font type and relative font size form the controls, appeared in the right part of the Toolbar, next to “3D” button. When ready with the editing, press Enter or click outside of the text box. You can move the text or group it with other figures on the layout and also rotate and align it to other texts and figures. You can change the text color from the Properties window. For now it is not possible to enter formatted (bold, italic, justified, etc.) or multi-line texts, but this will be changed in the future versions. The texts are visible only in 2D mode and are not displayed in 3D Viewer.

Note that not all fonts are suitable for scaling and rotating. Some fonts may not be presented on other computers and texts might be looking different when layout, saved on one computer is opened on another. Try to use the most common system fonts, available on all Windows-based machines to ensure proper text look of your layout on all computers. My experiments show that “Trebuchet MS” and “Verdana” are good fonts for using in SCARM. “Arial”, “Times New Roman”, “Courier New” and “Tahoma” are well scaled, but are rendered with some offset when rotated. This is due to reasons outside SCARM, but I will search how to make it better will all possible fonts.

There are also some new and updated track libraries, special object library with some US signals and many small improvements and bugfixes. I hope that you will like the new version of SCARM 

Mixy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mixy,

Thanks for keeping us updated on new developments. We get a lot of track-layout software inquiries here on the forum, and SCARM is certainly high on the recommendation list. Your software is robust, and the price is always perfect!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM Blog*

Yes, I am trying to supply the forum members with all possible information about SCARM and because of this I am launching the SCARM Blog – dedicated site, which will bring together all new and interesting stuff about the program. In the blog you will find news & updates, tips & tricks, tutorials & examples and videos & clips, related to SCARM and intended to help you in your work with the program. The first articles are already published – see them and share your opinion. Even with the blog, I will continue to read the forum, to help everybody here and to answer all the questions and feature requests, related to SCARM 

Mixy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Mixy. For all, here's the full URL to the blog link ...

http://www.scarm.info/blog/

TJ


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM v. 0.9.18*

Hello all,

The new version 0.9.18 of SCARM is ready and published on www.scarm.info 

It contains many improvements and updates, together with some important bugfixes. See the list with the most important changes in this version in the following SCARM Blog post – www.scarm.info/blog/general/scarm-0-9-18-released 

This version should fix one well-known issue – the empty snapshots in 3D viewing mode, seen on some PCs. If somebody have met this bug, please update SCARM, make several 3D snapshot images and report the status of the problem – solved or still existing.

SCARM is extensively tested on Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7 in all 32 and 64-bit versions. However, I am unable to perform full tests on Windows 8. If you have PC, running under Windows 8, please install SCARM on it and tell me how it works.

I am continuing the development of SCARM and the next version is planned to appear in much shorter period than last one 

Mixy

P.S. If "Check for Updates" feature in SCARM 0.9.17 reports that there is no newer version of the program, download the installer directly from the website. The old version info file may be cached on your PC and it will need some time that cache to expire.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Mixy,

There's a lot of diehard model RR'ers who greatly appreciate your hard work!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love Scarm! Use it all the time. Just wondering, have you ever thought about adding a working train so you could see what the final product would come out looking like? I know it would be very useful for in the 3D view, if you could run a train. Just some suggestions.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, John 

This is planned and may appear as new feature in some of the future versions of SCARM 

Mixy


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for keeping the community up to date, Mixy. I enjoyed using SCARM, there were a couple of quirks to get my head around, but there were definite advantages too :thumbsup:


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, broox 

Here is the place to share your comments, suggestions and critics about SCARM and I will be able to consider how to make it better.

BTW, next version will come soon with some improvements of flex-tracks handling and some other cool things 

Mixy


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

It was nothing too major, the biggest hurdle was that I didn't know exactly what I wanted to design. :laugh:


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, the following article in the SCARM Blog may be of help for inspiring you and other model railroaders: Model Train Track Plans of Micro Sized HO-scale Layouts. These were send to me by Petar Ploskov a couple of weeks ago. Other layout plans in HO and N scales can be seen in Railroad Layouts & Design Ideas blog section and more will come soon 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM v. 0.9.19 released*

Good news for SCARM users 

The new SCARM v. 0.9.19 is ready and published – download it as usual from www.scarm.info 

It contains many improvements and updates, together with some bugfixes. See the list with the most important changes in this version in the following SCARM Blog post – www.scarm.info/blog/general/scarm-v-0-9-19-released.

The key new feature is the ability to set user-defined joining tolerances and global minimum radius for all flex-tracks – see the new “Edit” tab in the Settings window. From now on, all placed flex-tracks will show the dimensions of their sections and can be modified and divided after laying. However, I need to update the documentation about this  but in short, just select the flex, right click over it and use "Reshape" or "Split" commands from the context menu.

I hope that you will like the new release  I already started to work over the next one 

Mixy

P.S. If "Check for Updates" feature in SCARM 0.9.18 reports that there is no newer version of the program, download the installer directly from the website. The old version info file may be cached on your PC and it will need some time that cache to expire. If the website also shows v. 0.9.18, press F5 key to refresh it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Mixy ... it's always great to see how much SCARM continues to improve / expand. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Mixy, I recently tried SCARM for American Flyer, love how it is so easy to work with. I also wrote to your Facebook page to request the addition of both the K-Line 27" radius 30 degree curve section and the 36" straight track section. Have they been added yet? I also have a question -- is it possible to create a layout size first, then begin to lay track within that area? I have a room that will be my future train room. I figured out how large a layout I can place there as well as its shape, but have no idea of a track plan. I thought it would be easier to set my limits, then work within them. Thanks for a great application.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Don,

I will check these K-line track pieces for exact dimensions and will add them with the following updates.

You can create baseboard/workbench for your layout by use of "Edit" > "Create Baseboard" menu command. You can also create baseboard from the Toolbox. Both methods allow any shapes. See more about this in the FAQ topic How to create baseboard in SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM v. 0.9.20 released*

*IMPORTANT* – a new bug-fix update SCARM v. 0.9.20 was released today. Download it from http://www.scarm.info and install it to patch the old version of the program.

The latest version fixes two critical bugs, found in v.0.9.19.

The first issue is connected with the procedure for removing doubled control points in the baseboard and the figures, which can cause problems with shapes, containing holes inside. This should be now fixed and the holes will not be affected as before.

The second bug is related to the flex-tracks and user-defined minimum radius in the settings, introduced in v. 0.9.19. It may cause previously saved project files, containing flex-tracks to be loaded incorrectly, with flex-sections disconnected and/or reshaped to the bigger user-defined minimum radius. The issue also affects copy/paste of these flex-tracks. This is now solved and the user setting will not interfere with the flex-tracks already placed, saved or copied and pasted from the clipboard anymore.

I am really sorry if these errors are caused you troubles in your work with SCARM. I cannot guarantee that something like this will not happen again, but I can promise that my reaction to the tracked problems will be as fast as possible. Always report possible bugs in the SCARM Blog or by SCARM e-mail and I will check the potential problem and will make the necessary fixes and changes in the program code.

See the list with all changes and fixes in this version in the following SCARM Blog post –  http://www.scarm.info/blog/general/scarm-v-0-9-20-released-bug-fix-update.

I hope that you will like the new release and will forgive me for the possible problems with the previous version of SCARM 

Mixy

P.S. If "Check for Updates" feature in SCARM 0.9.19 reports that there is no newer version of the program, download the installer directly from the website. The old version info file may be cached on your PC and it will need some time that cache to expire. If the website also shows v. 0.9.19, press F5 key to refresh it.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

A short update. Here are the blog articles for June: www.scarm.info/blog/2013/06. Hope you will like them 

Also, I am almost ready with the next version of SCARM. It should be released soon with a new features, regarding flex-tracks _auto-shape_ and _auto-connect_ abilities.

@Nuttin But Flyer: Don, I found additional Lionel S-scale tracks, branded as AmericanFlyer. The part numbers are 6-49828, 6-49827 and 6-49829. I will try to add them in the next update. What are the part numbers of the K-line tracks, that you mentioned above?

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I was unsure so I took a look at Robert Graves online American Flyer Gallery and he has them listed there as.....

#49827 for the 27" Radius Curve Section (30 degree arc)
#49829 for the 36" Long Straight Section

According to the listing he has, they also produced a 10" straight section with the #49828. But since this is identical to the standard 10" American Flyer section you already have in the Flyer library it would be redundant to add this.

Thanks very much for exploring the possibility of adding these pieces.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I was afraid this might happen....I did more exploring and found this image posted on Port Lines website concerning K-Line track he used to have in stock. Take note the item numbers differ from what I posted earlier. Since these begin with a "K", they are likely correct. Also, this image states the long straight section to be 30" -- I don't believe that is correct. I think it should be 36". I have some of these pieces and they are definitely 36" long. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, may be all these are true. Lionel still produces these tracks branded as K-line and they were produced also before from another company and under different part numbers. More investigation is needed, but I will research and add all of them in SCARM with the next updates 

Mixy


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

there is one thing i found that took me some bran bits to figure out.
i am doing a subway sys and scarm does not let you go under the main level. (-2%)
so to be able to do it i made the underground part the 0 grade and then brought it up to the EL part at 14". it worked but could only see it with no green.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

@wingnut163: You are on the right way 

See more about making of underground routes in SCARM here: SCARM Blog - How To Create Tunnel Under The Base Level. Depending of the mode of the tracks (normal or in tunnel), you will be able to see them or they will be hidden.

There is one more thing that you can do to change the default terrain shaping and it is described in the last blog post from today: SCARM Blog - How To Create Hills And Valleys in SCARM. However, this technique will always hide the tracks with the terrain, no matter in what mode they are set.

Mixy


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i will try them. thanks


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And now, something that may be interesting for potential Mac users of SCARM 

The last blog post is describing a possibility for Running SCARM on Apple Mac.

Read it, try it and share the results - is it working or not.

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Mixy -- You still interested in getting footprint sizes of vintage American Flyer items and accessories? I've tried to find a database of these online, but apparently no one has ever created one. The only method that comes to mind would be for us vintage Flyer guys to measure our parts and forward the dimensions. (Boy, that statement has more than one meaning.) Your thoughts?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> The only method that comes to mind would be for us vintage Flyer guys to measure our parts and forward the dimensions. (Boy, that statement has more than one meaning.)


Boy, I hope I don't ever see that come up in the options list!


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

@Nuttin But Flyer: Well, depending of which parts will be measured   

Now seriously. I will add some of the tracks that I have info about in the next update. If there are more, we can try to measure them 

Mixy


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

on your next up date. see if you can figure a way to save a base board with out closing the program.

all so, how to make a base board that will have more than one table (base board).

i have figured out how to make the base board bigger when it is set. that i did by mistake.
thanks


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Since we're asking for stuff

I would like to be able to make a circle using figures.
Dimensions
export to dwg or dxf


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> if you can figure a way to save a base board with out closing the program


There is no need to close the program in order to save the baseboard. If you want to finish creating your baseboard, by placing the last point, just use the right mouse button. If you mean something else, please explain it. See also How to create baseboard in the documentation of SCARM.

About the modules and all of Hutch's wishes, they may appear in some of the next versions of SCARM 

BTW, you can see the dimensions of the layout by use of "View" > "Show Size and Area" command, but I suspect that you mean user-defined rulers on the drawing plot 

Mixy


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

> BTW, you can see the dimensions of the layout by use of "View" > "Show Size and Area" command, but I suspect that you mean user-defined rulers on the drawing plot


Actually I want to be able to dimension my figures so I can place cross pieces in various places in the bench work and have a dimension I can cut to. I had to export my layout to another cad program to draw up the bench work with dimensions. It really isn't a bad way to do it and Scarm probably shouldn't be a full blown cad program. There are free ones out there. I used Sketchup and it worked great. 

Keep up the good work. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::appl:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mixy said:


> There is no need to close the program in order to save the baseboard. If you want to finish creating your baseboard, by placing the last point, just use the right mouse button. If you mean something else, please explain it. See also How to create baseboard in the documentation of SCARM.
> 
> About the modules and all of Hutch's wishes, they may appear in some of the next versions of SCARM
> 
> ...


i tried both buttons. but a line stayed hooked to the pointer. after i reopened i found the way to change the base board clicking select all and i got rid of the extra line. i will try again cause i now have to create a helix. fun again. have printed the instructions.


----------



## munkey (Jul 8, 2013)

Newbie question. Just trying to draw the baseboard and having a scrolling issue. While drawing a baseboard line, it will not scroll while drawing. If I zoom out far enough, the scale is not precise enough to get my measurements correct. If I right click to stop the line to scroll, it automatically tries to connect the lines and I get some kind of weird shape. Is there a way to scroll while drawing a line? I can scroll with the arrow keys but only when not actively drawing a line.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello munkey,

You can move the plot by use of the middle mouse button (the wheel) - it works in any case. I need to correct the behavior of the arrow keys in some of the next versions of SCARM, because they are not working while drawing the baseboard and this may be problematic on some laptops. I will also consider adding of auto-scroll feature when the pointer is close to the borders of the drawing plot.

Mixy


----------



## munkey (Jul 8, 2013)

Mixy said:


> Hello munkey,
> 
> You can move the plot by use of the middle mouse button (the wheel) - it works in any case. I need to correct the behavior of the arrow keys in some of the next versions of SCARM, because they are not working while drawing the baseboard and this may be problematic on some laptops. I will also consider adding of auto-scroll feature when the pointer is close to the borders of the drawing plot.
> 
> Mixy


I was using a laptop with no mouse, so no middle button. I will add a mouse with a middle button and see if that helps. Auto-scroll feature would be extremely helpful. Glad to know it's not just me being stupid though.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

when drawing the base and it is bigger than the rulers show i spin the wheel and make the rulers show the size i need. the hard part is changing the feet to inches.

after i made the base i spin the wheel the other way and it goes back to a large base.

same goes for the % grades. make it large, fix the % then make it small to see how it looks.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM v. 0.9.21 released*

@wingnut163: I should rework the rulers to show main ticks on 6" base instead of 5" and this will help for the feet calculations. You can also try to set the baseboard with coordinates, using the Toolbox (in Tools menu).

And now for the new *SCARM* version *0.9.21* - it is ready and published for download on www.scarm.info 

It comes with new features, new and updated libraries, some bugfixes and many improvements. The most important new feature is flex-track automatic point-to-snap-and-join function with auto shaping of the curved part. See more about this update in the following blog post: SCARM v. 0.9.21 Released. There is also a short demo clip, showing how fast and easy is now the flex-track joining to the other tracks on the layout.

I hope that you will like the new version of SCARM and also hope that next one will come soon 

And finally, here is the list of SCARM Blog posts for July: www.scarm.info/blog/2013/07.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM v. 0.9.22 released (bug-fix update)*

*IMPORTANT!*

There is an issue with SCARM 0.9.21 that may affect Copy/Paste functionality in the program on certain PCs. Please upgrade to SCARM 0.9.22, which was released today on www.scarm.info  to fix the problem.

The new version also enables offline documentation and Parts List to be displayed on Windows 8 PCs. See more about this bugfix update in the following blog post: SCARM v. 0.9.22 Released.

I am sorry if these bugs caused any problems and inconvenience in your work with SCARM. If you see another problems, please report them here or in SCARM Blog and I will try to fix them ASAP.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the list of SCARM Blog articles for August: www.scarm.info/blog/2013/08 

The last one (the first in the list) shows an interesting proposal for mixed gauge display layout in three different scales 

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Mixy -- I have been using SCARM to create my permanent American Flyer layout. While things seem to be going OK, I do wish the other track sections mentioned earlier were included. Any idea when we can expect that? Also, is there a way to change the grid to measure in feet rather than inches? I had no problem creating a basboard by using coordinates to locate each point of my outline. It was a bit time-consuming as I had to figure each x/y coordinate in inches before each entry. There is probably an easier way to enter this info but I was at a loss when I did it. One other issue that is more exasperating, trying to select one piece of track seems difficult at times. Even though the cursor appears to be on the section I wish to select, it does not. It takes two or even more times before I get the cursor exactly on the section to select it. Otherwise I'm having a good time with the software.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Don,

These tracks are already included in *Lionel-S-AF* library. While the part numbers may be not the same, the dimensions are as discussed before. These are the only that I am sure about. If there are any other tracks, different by dimensions from these in the lib, let me know.

At the moment, the grid can be only in mm or inches, but I will consider feet also (at least as a tick marks).

About the selection issues - please, send me the track plan where you have these problems to SCARM e-mail. Place a text near the problematic tracks and I will check why this is happening.

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Perhaps I did not look in the correct library...I'll check next time I'm using the program to find them.

The selection issue seems to be a cursor thing...apparently the cursor must be touching either of the "rail" lines that make up the track section or the track tag name in order to select it. I must not have the cursor directly on these when making the attempt. If placed between rails or elsewhere within its confines, it does not seem to find it. Perhaps I am not placing the exact tip of my cursor in the correct position to grab them. There could be a couple of reasons why it seems to be a problem for me. Maybe I just need to play more with it to gain experience too.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Last week, I posted an article in SCARM Blog about Useful Stuff In Various SCARM Libraries, like platforms, level crossings, signals and more ready-to-use 3D objects.

If somebody use these objects in SCARM and they do not appear on the drawing plot, you need to check and toggle the Accessories view setting. Open "Tools" > "Settings" > "2D View" > "Tracks" and place a check mark on Accessories field if there is no one.

More cool objects and accessories will come soon 

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to continue on my American Flyer layout but my laptop display took a dump. Gotta get 'er fixed somewhere???


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Downloaded SCARM tonight. A little bit of a learning curve.
I'm trying to copy a layout from an old book and things are not lining up between what the book shows to use and the program. 
I'm using Atlas code 83 where the book shows Atlas code 100. But that shouldn't make a difference right?

Going to take a break for tonight since I'm getting tired. I'll give it a go again sometime over the weekend with some fresh eyes. Maybe I'll find my mistake then. 


Will


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello Will,

This is a common problem with the layouts from the books. See more about it in the SCARM Blog here: Tracks Do Not Match/Connect As Shown in a Given Layout Plan and read the comments below the article. See also another article about Atlas tracks: Potential Problems With Atlas HO Code 100 Snap-Track Turnouts - I am not sure, but this may also happen to Code 83 turnouts in the reality. Hope this info will be helpful 

Mixy


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Articles where interesting, but did not help much. My stuff is why off. So I just used a mix of sectional and flex track and made it work. It's close enough for planning purposes. 

Thanks for the links. This really is a nice program.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the list of SCARM Blog articles for September: www.scarm.info/blog/2013/09.

The most interesting are about *Useful Stuff In Various SCARM Libraries* (mentioned several posts above) and *Nice Z-scale Layout With Marklin Tracks*. See also the first post with video tutorial about *Creating Helix In SCARM Using Sectional Tracks* 

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

While I hope to someday create a large permanent layout for my Flyers, I will soon embark on another Chirstmas layout to dazzle my 2 y.o. grandson. To be sure all fits accordingly, I'll use SCARM to set up the track plan and accessoreis as soon as I decide which accessories I'll use. To see the progress, check "Christmas American Flyer Layout" in the S-Scale section of this Forum. I'll forward the dimensions of any accessories I use so that they can be added to the American Flyer library. Thanks Mixy for a great product.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

OK Don  I will be happy to see the track plan and upload it in SCARM Layouts & Track Plans Online Database, if you don't mind.

And here are the SCARM Blog posts for October: www.scarm.info/blog/2013/10.

Hope all you will like the articles for the last month 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM Video Tutorials*

Here is something interesting an really useful for SCARM beginners - a series of video tutorials, created and narrated by Ruud Boer. The first video is available here:

SCARM Video Tutorials – Part 1 – Create a Model Railway Layout.

The second and each next clip are available from the links in the bottom of each blog post.

Hope that you will like the videos 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the video tutorial #5: SCARM Video Tutorials – Part 5 – Rotate a Track or a Whole Layout.

This movie should help anybody who has trouble with rotating of the tracks or the whole track plan in SCARM 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*IMPORTANT!*

If you are upgrading to Windows 8.1 and then SCARM starts with error and missing libraries, read the following blog post to cope with the problem:

What To Do If SCARM Does Not Start Properly on Windows 8.1

This issue will be solved in the next update of SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM v. 0.9.23 released*

The new *SCARM v. 0.9.23* is ready – download it from http://www.scarm.info 

It comes with several new features, many updated libraries, some bugfixes and improved functionality. The most important new features are _Background image_, the _Ballast roadbed in 2D_ and _Track Heights numeric input_. See details about the new features and more about this update in the SCARM Blog post SCARM v. 0.9.23 Released.

I hope that you will like the new version of SCARM and also hope that next one will come soon 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the list with blog posts for November: www.scarm.info/blog/2013/11.

Don’t miss the SCARM video tutorial series for beginners (starts with Create a Model Railway Layout with SCARM movie), even if you’re already an experienced SCARM user 

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Mixy --

I had promised to post my Christmas layout proposal before I begin construction.
Here it is....










One thing that I am unable to do, is to create the sizes of my acessories on the layout to match the exact footprint dimensions. First, I would have had to unpack them all for measuring. Second, I did not figure out how to adjust the rectangle sizes after they were created in SCARM. Really I should have been more proactive to determine their sizes. So it is not yet understood if they will fit where I have indicated. But it is a start and I can always go back to do it correctly.

Thanks for a super product.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The plan looks very good Don 

You can edit rectangle figure which is already placed on the drawing plot. To do that, first select it (click over it) - the control points will appear in the rectangle's corners. Now click and drag any of the control points and look the dimensions in the Status bar. Release the left mouse button when ready.

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. As soon as I get my accessories out of storage, I'll measure their footprints and modify the plan.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The next version of SCARM is almost completed and will come soon 

And here is the list with blog posts for December: www.scarm.info/blog/2013/12.

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Mixy - I found a problem with the plan I created. While fitting the track, I discovered that the two LH switches at the RH side of my plan (just outside the tunnel) cannot be combined together. The molded base of the two switches prevents them from being used together. I would have to insert a short piece between them in order for it to work. My request to you is, can you include an outline of the switch bases in a future version of the software so this problem can be identified in the planning stage? If you need dimensions, I'll gladly get them for you.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Don,

Yes, I can do this, but I will need a picture of the turnout with the dimensions of the sides of the moulded base.

Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll try to get them for you.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is a nice collection of articles in the blog with Information and advices about baseboards in SCARM.

The list includes posts about how to create baseboard with holes and openings, how to represent the support structures and frames, how to split the workbench in several modules, how to create baseboard shapes with rounded corners and more.

I hope that the info will be useful 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

This is the list with articles in the blog for January 2014: www.scarm.info/blog/2014/01.

Not so much, but this month there will be more 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Two bugs in SCARM were reported this month so far:

- "Integer Overflow" error message may appear in some situations when modelling flex-tracks
- Arrow keys in the 2D editor stop working after pressing of Esc key

All these will be corrected in the upcoming release of SCARM. If you encounter another problems, let me know with a message about them in this thread 

And here is the collection of Quick tips in the blog, that may be useful in your daily work with SCARM: Quick Tips in SCARM Software 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And here is the list with articles in SCARM blog for February 2014: www.scarm.info/blog/2014/02.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM v. 0.9.24 released*

At last, the new *SCARM v. 0.9.24* is ready and published, coming with the long-awaited feature for true roads with grades, crossings and various surface markings! See more about it here:

SCARM v. 0.9.24 Released

Hope you will like it 

Please note that the new version has many parts with rewritten code due to the new roads feature and this may also introduce some new bugs. I was extensively tested the new release, but if you encounter some problem, write about it here with the steps that will allow me to check and reproduce it.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

This is the first tutorial in the blog about using of the new road feature:

*The Roads in SCARM – Part 1 – Basic Usage*










More tutorials about roadways in SCARM will come soon 

Mixy


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

*Fyi*

ooops wrong thread. Sorry. 
Mod can delete. Please.

Magic


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the list with articles in the blog for March: www.scarm.info/blog/2014/03.

I am now preparing the next tutorials about the new roadway feature in SCARM, so keep an eye in the blog if you are interested there  

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Many users are asking about custom or double tunnel portals in SCARM track plans, so I prepared the following article:

Custom Tunnel Portals in SCARM










Hope it will be useful 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Two more tutorials about road crossings were published in the blog. See all here:

*All tutorials about roadways in SCARM*

The articles are showing how to assemble the crossings, IS adapters and IS approaches in order to get various intersections and combinations, like the one below:


















More about the road building in SCARM will come soon 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Some users are asking about roundhouses for their SCARM track plans, while few other said that SCARM becomes slow when working over very large projects. So here are two new articles in the blog that should be of help:

How To Make a Roundhouse in SCARM - if you want to represent a realistic roundhouse in the track plan and 3D viewer.
How To Speed-Up SCARM - if you have problems when editing a large layout because SCARM interface responds slowly.

Below you can see how a roundhouse may look in SCARM 3D Viewer:










Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the blog posts for May: www.scarm.info/blog/2014/05.

And the single post for June: How To Make Circles / Cylinders in SCARM.










The last one may be quite useful if you want to represent nearly perfect standing cylinders for silos, water tanks, etc. 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the blog posts for July: www.scarm.info/blog/2014/07.

The next update of SCARM is almost ready and will come soon 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And one more recent post in the blog. It is about the fast and easy way of making railroad crossings with the new roadway feature in SCARM:

The Roads in SCARM – Part 6 – Railroad Crossing










Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the list with the blog posts for August: www.scarm.info/blog/2014/08.

Don't miss the topic with The N-scale Layout of Tony Relos and also the updated article for creating of full-size printouts in SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And here is the new *SCARM v. 0.9.25* that is coming with two new shapes and many new and updated track libraries. Read more details about it here:

SCARM Free Layout Software 0.9.25 Released

The new figures are horizontal and vertical cylinders and will allow drawing of objects and rolling stock, like the small steam switcher, showed below:










Hope you will like the new version 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Today I published one nice gallery in the blog with very detailed SCARM screenshots, containing scenes from the Indian Railways:

Farrukhabad And More From Indian Railways in SCARM

Here are just 3 of them:




























These were created with the old v.0.9.24 without the cylinder figures. The new v. 0.9.25 will be able to produce even more realistic landscapes for those, who are interested to create rich virtual layouts in SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I have SCARM downloaded on my computer, how do I make the trains and make them run?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

SCARM is not yet ready for a virtual train operations, but if there are more users that want this, I may consider adding such feature in the future 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Some users reported for a problem with the new SCARM 0.9.25 after update. This is probably due to corrupted download of the installation package. It seems that installer is able to run even if it is not downloaded correctly, but after that, the program crashes on startup. If you also experience such problems, follow the steps described in the link below:

Resolving SCARM Installation Issues

This should help for fixing of bad setup package downloads, but if not, please post a message here.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the list with September's railroad blog posts in the SCARM blog.

By user's request, one of the articles is about the Favorite libraries in SCARM...










...and shows how they can be configured or turned off (if you don't want them in the selection panel).

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Many users asked about the file with the small steam engine that I used for demonstration of the new cylinder features in SCARM v. 0.9.25. Here is it:

Drawing of Prussian T3 Steam Loco in SCARM

The article shows most of the steps in the drawing of a close representation of Prussian T3 loco in HO scale. In example, here is the wheelset - as parts and assembled:

















See more pics in the blog post and download the project file to see it on your own PCs.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

In the beginning of November, I launched the new SCARM website, which now has modern look and responsive design and comes with a lot of new and updated information and resources about the program. Go and see it:

*www.scarm.info*










The site now works well not only on PCs, but also on tablets and smartphones too. Contents section is rewritten and optimized for easy navigation and access to the most important pages. That is also valid for the documentation too - it has new structure with many new and updated topics. See the new help page here:

Online help & FAQ about SCARM layout software

Hope you will like the new SCARM site 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are listed the SCARM model railroad blog posts for October.

The next version of SCARM is almost ready and will be released soon 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM v. 0.9.26 released*

And here is it - the new *SCARM v. 0.9.26*, coming with the new online help system integrated and a Layers feature for easy editing of complex layouts. Read more details here:

SCARM Track Planning Software 0.9.26 Released

Hope you will like the new release 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*IMPORTANT!*

Several bugs were discovered in SCARM 0.9.26 related to the renaming of the layers and then save and restore of the already changed layer names. The patched version of the program was released today.
Please upgrade to *SCARM 0.9.27*, which can be downloaded from www.scarm.info to fix these problems.

See more about this bugfix update in the following blog post: SCARM v. 0.9.27 Released.

I am sorry if these bugs caused any problems and inconvenience in your work with SCARM. If you see another problems, please report them here or in SCARM Blog and I will try to fix them ASAP.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here I want to present the first very detailed virtual locomotive models in SCARM, created by Ian Donohoe and shown in the SCARM blog here:

*Detailed 3D Models of US Diesel Locomotives in SCARM*

Below are two of them:



















These are created with the object's interface of SCARM and are auto-scalable to the scale and gauge of the used tracks in the layout plan.










Download the loco library from the blog's post and use these nice models in your virtual SCARM layouts 

Mixy


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats pretty cool Mixy!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I like this software, and the price is definately right!

But I do need some help on how to join those errant track ends that can be finagled (technical term) or have custom inserts to make them fit in practice, but Can't get them to close on paper.

It would be useful to print out a 'connected' track diagram.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello Bob,

Check these two posts in the SCARM blog:

Custom/Cutout Track Pieces in SCARM Layout Plan
Tracks Do Not Match/Connect As Shown in a Given Layout Plan

Hope that will be of help 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And something special for N-scalers: I've managed to make the complete KATO N Unitrack library for SCARM with all bridges and viaducts 

As the new version of the program is not yet finished, you can download the updated KATO library from here:

*Updated KATO N Unitrack Library for SCARM*

See some of the straight bridge and viaduct sections in 3D below:










Try it and let me know if everything with the KATO bridges and viaducts is OK 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all and Happy New Year 

Here are listed the SCARM railroad blog posts for December.

The next version of SCARM is almost ready and will be published soon 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The new *SCARM v. 0.9.28* is ready and published. Read more details about it here:

SCARM Railroad Layout Designer 0.9.28 Released

Hope you will like it 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are listed the SCARM railroad blog posts for January 2015.

Check How To Make Control Panels and Diagrams for SCARM Track Plans article if you want to know more about how to draw a stylized diagrams of your layouts like the example below of oval with one siding.










The next version of SCARM will be published soon, I hope 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And now something interesting for N-scalers - SCARM design with KATO viaducts, posted two days ago in the blog:

KATO N-scale Layout Design with Viaducts










Check the article to see the track plan and the pics from the layout, assembled with real tracks 

Mixy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You keep adding great features, Mixy. I like the 3D loco size comparison. Tablet guys should be happy, too. 

Many thanks!

TJ


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, TJ 

And here is the new *SCARM v. 0.9.29* - ready and published. Read more about it in the blog below:

SCARM Railroad Track Planner 0.9.29 Released

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are listed the SCARM railroad blog posts for February. 

Check also the first Advanced Video Tutorial about working with baseboard feature in SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Check also the SCARM railroad blog posts for March. 

Watch the second Advanced Video Tutorial about buildings in SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are listed the SCARM railroad blog posts for April.

Check also the recently published first SCARM fleet with several N-scale vessels (created by John Lemay) and download the project file if you want to use some of these ships in your SCARM layouts.

_Emma Maersk container carrier_










_Different lake freighters_










_Lansdowne rail ferry_










And there are more... 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the list with the SCARM railroad blog posts for May.

See also the last post with several Living and Engine Houses in HO scale (created by Howard McLay) and download the project files if you want to edit and/or place some of these buildings in your SCARM track plans.

Here is the two-story building with a swimming pool.










As usual, there are more... 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And here are the SCARM railway blog posts for June and July.

Read more about SCARM and Windows 10 if you plan to migrate to the new operating system and use SCARM on it.










Most users that already upgraded reports that SCARM runs fine, even faster on Windows 10, but if your case is not the same, post here or comment in the blog for any issues or weird behavior when running SCARM on the new OS. 

Mixy


----------



## RobertPHeller (Jul 18, 2015)

*Source Code? Linux?*

I see that this software is built for MS-Windows :-( -- is the source code available and/or are there plans to port it to Linux?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

SCARM can run in Linux under Wine. 2D editor performs well, but the 3D viewer may experience some problems. SCARM is free, but the code is not open source.

Mixy


----------



## RobertPHeller (Jul 18, 2015)

*Thanks...*

OK, I'll stick with XTrkCAD, which runs *native* under Linux and MacOSX as well as MS-Windows.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the SCARM railroad blog posts for August.

Check also the recently posted virtual model of Superquick A-10 Train Station Building in OO, which is also suitable for use in HO scale and download it for using in your own SCARM layouts.










Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM Track Planning Software v. 0.9.30*

And here is it – the long awaited new version 0.9.30 of SCARM, ready and published, coming with new features and many new and updated track libraries. Read more details here:

SCARM Model Train Layout Software 0.9.30 Released

Hope you will like it 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the SCARM railroad blog posts for September.

See also the recently posted Faller Buildings and Structures for SCARM in HO scale, ready to be used in your layout projects.










Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And here are the SCARM railroad blog posts for October.

Check also one example of a virtual HO-Scale Grain Elevator in SCARM, for use in your layouts.










Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The new version *SCARM 0.9.31* is ready and published, coming with new security features and several new and updated track libraries. Read more details here:

SCARM Model Railroad Track Planner 0.9.31 Released

This version should fix the "scramble" bug, which may appear in the older releases, so update is recommended 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the list with SCARM railroad blog posts for November.

See also the recently published Virtual HO-Scale railcars with military vehicles, which are suitable for representing military trains for those, who are creating layouts with military bases.










Mixy


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I've started using this product again to plan my large American Flyer permanent layout. I'm so glad you have added all the S-scale track libraries available from the very limited manufacturers S-Scale has.

I'm going to begin working on dimensioning the AF accessories so that the AF library could include them for planning purposes. This will take some time as many of mine are packed away. But I have enlisted the assistance of some AF friends to help.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I just noticed an error in your Lionel S-Scale FasTrak library -- the length of the very long straight section (#6-49862) is not 36" but only 30". I confirmed this on Lionel's website. In fact I have some of these in my collection and they are nothing more than 3 - 10" FasTrak straight sections together. Thanks for a great and FREE product!!


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for the note Don - I will check and fix that track in the next release of SCARM 

And here is the list with SCARM railroad blog posts for December.

The last post for 2015 represents the beautiful Badalona train station in N scale as virtual model in SCARM 










Mixy


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm using SCARM for laying out an HO 4 x 8 layout using code 100 Atlas sectional track. I have used SCARM previously and am aware of the different track geometries for HO snap switches. I have 850/851 20 degree snap switches and am using the RS-L and RS-R templates. I am making a junction using 2 LH and 2 RH switches. SCARM has it fitting perfectly with a 9 " and 6" straight between the outside switches, the inside switches connected end to end and 1.25 inch pieces connecting the 2 sets of switches. See attached diagram.

When I actually build the track, it leaves a half inch gap between the 2 inside switches. I'm puzzled why SCARM shows this to work but in reality it doesn't.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello Dave,

There are several possible explanations:

1. You are using 1" pieces for the crossover straight tracks instead of 1.25"
2. You have snap switches of the types RS R/15 and RS L/15 for the actual layout.
3. Error in parameters for these switches in SCARM library.

If you're sure that the problem is not in 1. and 2. then I will check 3.

Mixy


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Double checked the pieces between the switches - they are 1.25".
Double checked prior to starting that they are 20 degree by attaching 2 1/3 10 degree 18" curve sections in the opposite direction from the turnout. The track section attached to the curves was parallel to the straight section of the switch.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

OK, I will need to check these turnouts in the library as it seems that the problem is in the dimensions of the curved leg. Can you help me with photos and measurements of the real turnouts? I need to see a pair, directly joined in a crossover.

Mixy


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm won't be able to get back right away, but I'll get a picture of what it looks like with the way SCARM says it will work and some measurements.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Currently, I am investigating on that issue on the turnouts, too.

Edited: As I recalled that Snap Switch #4 is actually partial of 18" radii track with some length of straight track. I am sure that everyone know this part. It turned out that my Snap Switch was not true straight. Just a bit curved on straight part of the turnout! I just noticed it after doing the tracing the turnout on the tracing paper and draw straight line with metal ruler. I plan to get couple new turnouts anyway. Will check again.

To replace this Snap Switch #4 turn out with 1/3 18" Curve track attached on the turnout side, Only use 18" 30° and 1 1/2" straight track, to replace the whole turnout with 1/3 18" curve track attached. Hope this make sense. 

For the double crossover with Snap Switch #4 turnouts, that would be with 30° 4" (short) and 2 of 3/4" straight. I had tried it and they come together fine.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello Bluenavigator,

You are talking about Snap Switch #4, but please note, that Snap Switches and #4 turnouts are very similar, but have different geometry for the curved leg.

What I need for the Snap Switches to check them are the following dimensions when a pair is joined in a crossover:










A is the length offset.
B is the center-to-center distance (or outer-rail to outer-rail as shown).

These should be for the 20-degree switch as it is the regular, supplied by Atlas. And both need to be very precise measured.

The parameters in the library are taken from official Atlas catalogs and pictures, but sometimes even there are print errors and other kind of mistakes. Last one was for the 3-way asymmetric turnout in LGB G library - it was inverted in the library. Because the pictures in the catalog, official LGB web site and even on the package showed it that (wrong) way! So it will be updated in the next release of SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I got the measurements. Not sure how precise you need.

A is 6 inches or might be 5 31/32.
B is 3 3/4 or might be 3 23/32

Here are pictures of what it looks like using 1.25 inch sections between the switches with a 9 and 6 inch straight on the outside.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello Dave,

Did you measure your layout configuration with 1.25" pieces between turnouts or my picture?

I need a measurement only of a pair of turnouts as show in my picture where B cannot exceed 2 1/4". If you are measuring my picture, please, check that you are measuring distance between same rails (i.e. right sided rails) as shown in the diagram.

Mixy


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I goofed on the B measurement. It is without the 1.25 inch section connecting the switches but I measured from outside rail to outside rail. I misread your diagram. I will get the correct measurement to you.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

The correct B measurement is 1 31/32 inches or could be 2 inches.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, it seems that there is an error in the description of these turnouts in the catalog, so they are messed also in SCARM.

The curved leg is described as 1.5" straight + R18"/20deg curve in the catalog.
But according to your measurements, the straight is about 1.35". The difference is only 0.15", but quite enough to cause problems.

I need to check that with Atlas and to see is it another version of the Snap switch or is just a wrong description in the catalog.

Thank you for the measurements and sorry for the problem in the layout. Hope that you will be able to fill the gap with a small piece of flex-track.

Mixy


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder if it is a manufacturing defect. It seems they would want to make something that fits together easily with their sectional track. Maybe the catalog is correct but the dies or whatever is used to make the switches is off.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep, that is also possible.

The Snap Switch version that is at 15 degree is from a defective batch, that was recalled back from the model train shops, but some of these turnouts were already sold and that's why I have them also in the library because a small quantity of them may be still in use.

Mixy


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a couple of those 15 degree turnout snap switches in brass.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Just got new two left Snap Switches (#860) and they are straight as I used new metal ruler. Much better than other Snap Switches that I found to be slight crooked on straight side. 

I had confirmed that distance on A is 6", just barely touch on the line of 6" mark (I used 1" mark instead of edge of the rule and it goes to very close to 7" mark). Maybe 1/128" short. 

Checked for B distance, I found the same result. 2", again, just barely touch on 2" mark.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, guys 

I will try to make the necessary corrections in this library for the next version of SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the only post in SCARM Railroad Modeling Blog for January:

Reset SCARM Settings to Defaults

Use the method, described above if you want to revert to default settings and/or if you have troubles when starting the program - resetting can be of help.

I am in process of finishing some new features in SCARM and the next version with many updated libraries (including Atlas-HO-100) will be released soon 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all 

Check the recently published post in the blog about Various Tanks & Water Towers in HO Scale and use these in your own layouts.










And the SCARM Model Railroad Blog post for February is about possible Discrepancy Between Elements on the Layout and the Parts List - check it to see what are the most common causes for that.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM Model Train Layout Software v. 0.9.32*

The new version *SCARM 0.9.32* is ready and published, coming with new Flip and Rotate features and many new and updated track libraries. Read more details here:

*SCARM Model Railroad Layout Software 0.9.32 Released*

This version also fixes several annoying bugs that may appear in the older releases, so update is recommended 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the SCARM Railway Blog posts for March and April.

The next version of the program is on the the way, so check the SCARM website regularly 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

If you want to play with SCARM track planning software on a mobile device, this may be of help:

Using SCARM on iPad and Android Tablets










Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM Free Layout Planning software v.0.9.33*

The new *SCARM v. 0.9.33* is ready and published, coming with several new features and updated track libraries. Read more details here:

*SCARM Model Railroad Track Planning Software 0.9.33 Released*

Hope you will like it 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And here are the SCARM railroad modeler blog posts for May.

Mixy


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

*Which emplate for Peco Switches*

I'm using Atlas code 100 track but I want to use Peco insulfrog switches. Which template do I use for the Peco switches?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

You can use *Peco-HO-83* or *Peco-OO-100* track libraries in SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

You can use both Atlas and Peco together.

For Peco, it is Peco-OO-100.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I have been putting together some o gauge buildings. I have some walther switch towers, speeder shacks, k-line bunk house and gas station, mth 2 story buildings, house, single story buildings, and the elevated gate tower. A plasticville hanger and coaling tower, and a few other things. Specs are not dead on but they are pretty close. Things are lining up very nicely with real life.









The first 3 on the left I don't take credit for. I found them on another site and modified color wise. I heavily modified from a lionel like coaling tower to kinda look like the plasticville one. The rest I did completely myself. I'm trying to lay everything out for my layout. It's really close. I'll be redoing those mth 2 story buildings as they are not very close right now. 









reality 









Here is the objects scarm file. 

View attachment objects.zip


Once opened in scarm I have grouped each building into one object so select, ctrl-c, and then ctrl-v into your layout file and then move/rotate to how you like. 

It's a constant evolution but here's my current layout file. 

View attachment chosen_layout2.zip


I'm probably 60% thru building out my layout and so far, with the help of scarm, I have been almost dead on with everything. Spacing, track type everyting. Love the software


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Great looking SCARM plan and even better real layout! And the objects that you create with the figures - they are also cool 

I will publish about these in www.scarm.info site. Thanks for sharing your work 

Mixy


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Mixy. Love the software and I'm really looking forward to your updates. I posted that late and forgot to mention that I only modified the box car into the k-line bunk house thing. Someone else much more talented than me created the box car originally. That can be found online if you search around.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is explained How to Recover a Project File After Crash or Power Failure and to restore your SCARM track plan to the last autosave state. I hope you do not have to use that feature, but... just in case 

And here are the SCARM model railroading blog posts for June.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are listed the SCARM Railroad Hobby Blog posts for July.

Don't miss the last QuickTip about how to perform Fast Selection of Sequential Tracks in 2D editing mode.

Mixy


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Mixy,
You might be interested in “santafealltheway”s post today (9/1/2016 03:12 AM) about SCRAM. It is in this thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=96922&page=4. It is the exact opposite of my experience.
Bob


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Not sure what Santafealltheway means, but if the track plan is properly designed in SCARM, it is expected that all the tracks will match and join correctly in the reality.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*Free Train Layout software SCARM v.0.9.34 with Model Trains Simulator*

The new *SCARM v. 0.9.34* is ready and published, coming with new and updated track libraries and also with a new extension - the brand new Model Trains Simulator.
Read more details here:

*SCARM Model Railroad Layout Design Software 0.9.34 Released*



The Starter Edition of the simulator is intended for simple 2D and 3D simulations of various operations on the track plans, designed in SCARM. It will show you how the model rolling stock can be operated on a real layout, before buying even a single track.



In that way, you will be able to test the concept of your plan and to discover potential design flaws before start the construction of a real layout. And like SCARM, this edition of the simulator is completely free 

Please note: the simulator is not bundled into SCARM. If you want to test the simulator, you must install the latest version of SCARM first and then to use "Extensions" > "Browse for Extensions" menu command in the program in order to download and install the required files. 

The simulator opens a whole new world in SCARM universe and if some of you are interested in that field, we can discuss various operating possibilities, the realism options, performing of the simulation sessions, etc.

Hope you will like it 

Mixy


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

That is so cool. Nice work! Really enjoying playing around with it.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep, here is one nice preview of a loco, climbing a helix in the simulator:






And there are a lot more possibilities not only for true layout builders, but also for these of us, that cannot afford a real operational layout, but want to play with the model trains. And it is also a big fun for the kids 

Mixy


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been having a lot of fun with it. Thanks Mixy! No performance issues at all with my pc and it's about 5 years old at this point. Not even a hint of a hiccup

Windows 10 anniversary edition
Quad core i5 750 @2.66 GHz
16 GB ram
SSD 
nVidia GTX 560 Overclocked


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

10x 

And your PC, even 5yo, is still a quite powerful system 

Here is the only one SCARM railroad modeling blog post for August.

And something important - if someone is faced with the "Out of memory" error message in SCARM when editing very large and/or complex layout, here is how to cope with that: Cause and Solution for Out of Memory Error Message.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And here are the SCARM model trains blog posts for September.

See also the recently published gallery in the blog from one of the largest modular layout meetings in Europe:

35 Years Anniversary FREMO Meeting in Riesa, Germany

Overall meeting hall view:










The track plan, situated on more than 6000 m2 (64500 square feet):










That is designed probably in AutoCAD or other similar general purpose CAD software, not in SCARM. However, I am considering adding of features for creating of modular layouts also in SCARM for some of the next versions of the program 

Mixy


----------



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

Mixey,
I am having trouble understanding the toolbox-Baseboard-abs/coordinates, when I add measurements one of them goes in the wrong direction and to best explain I will use the compass North 183"- East 80 - South 48" - West 14" the last number 14" needs to go East what am I doing wrong.
Thanks for the great program
Jim


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello Jim,

Sorry for the late reply, but for some reason didn't received e-mail notification from the forum about your post.

The using of the Baseboard with the Toolbox is explained here:

*How to use the Toolbox in SCARM layout software*

And here is an example set of absolute coordinates with the sequence of entering:










Hope that helps.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the SCARM train layout blog posts for November.

Note the QuickTip about Fixing SCARM with Missing Window on Startup in case that you observed such issue:










Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the only SCARM modeling blog post for December. It is about two nice virtual structures in N scale that you can download and use in your SCARM track plans.










And the most recent post from the last week in the blog is showing one nice short video about the FREMO idea and the organization of modular layout meetings:

*FREMO Organization And Modular Meetings Introductory Video*










Hope you will like it 

Mixy


----------



## sliderule01 (Dec 3, 2016)

I like SCARM and have been having a lot of fun playing with it for designing a variety of different layouts. Is there a way to make rotated rectangles in the Z direction. I want to make some bridge trusses but do not know how to draw the rectangles that rotated some angle off the vertical. How would I do that?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

That is not yet possible, but may appear in some of the future versions of SCARM. However, you can make such bridges even now with little extra work. See how here:

*Custom Bridge Pillars & Railings in SCARM Layout Software*










Mixy


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

*Kato N Scale Library ?*

I am using SCARM to document my layout and I cannot find a particular Kato item. It is a Kato N 20866-1 Unitrack Double Crossover. Does anyone know why it is not included in the library? Also is there a work around? Maybe using two turnouts?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Kato #20-866-1 is expansion set that contains several tracks, including the double crossover #20-210. The libraries in SCARM contains only single track pieces, and the double crossover is already included.

Mixy


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I, however, cannot find the double crossover in my library. I have checked and I have an up to date copy of SCARM. Perhaps you could tell me where it is located that is between what objects. Thanks


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

> I, however, cannot find the double crossover in my library.


It is called "WX310" and is located just above the turntable.

For all SCARM users - here are the SCARM model railway blog posts for January.

Check also the recently published tutorial about the way for Creating Parallel Line with Flex Tracks in SCARM










Mixy


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Maxi! But I still cannot find it. Attached is a screen shot of the bottom of the Kato N Library. Do I need to uninstall and reload?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry Maxi! It is my mistake. I was looking at the Atlas library. I am getting old and make many mistakes. It must be the loose nut behind the keyboard. My apologies!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm fairly certain his name is Mixy, not Maxi.


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Thanks Maxi! But I still cannot find it. Attached is a screen shot of the bottom of the Kato N Library. Do I need to uninstall and reload?


That looks to be the Atlas N-80 track listing you have posted. You need to scroll down to and select Kato, then select the Kato N-UT track library. You will find the WX310 above the (Kato) turntable just like Mixy said.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Again let me apologize for my befuddled mind. Sorry Mixi! Also, I did finally figure out that I was looking at the Atlas list and not the Kato.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The new *SCARM v. 0.9.35* is ready and published! It comes with many new and updated track libraries, many bugfixes and more powerful Model Trains Simulator extension. See more about the new version here:

*SCARM Track Planning Software 0.9.35 Released*










Together with the new release, a new part of the website is also launched - it is a database with Virtual Rolling Stock for use in the MTS PE extension.










Hope you will like all new stuff about SCARM 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*IMPORTANT!*

A bug was reported and confirmed in the last version of SCARM that may prevent starting of the program on some computers. The patched version of the program was released today. Please upgrade to *SCARM 0.9.36*, which can be downloaded from www.scarm.info to fix the issue.

See more about this bug-fix update in the following blog post: SCARM v. 0.9.36 Released.

I am sorry if the bugs caused any problems and inconvenience in your work with SCARM. If you see another problems, please report them here or in SCARM Blog and I will try to fix them ASAP.

Mixy


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

appreciate all the work that you have put into this ...
Warren ..


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

perhaps a novice question, but how do I interpret the code numbers for each piece of track? length/radius/or something more complicated??


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, Warren 

@ClarkW: Well, that depends on the selected library and they are more than 160 in SCARM. It could be the length for straights, radius and angle for curves, diverting ratio for turnouts, just part numbers or something else.

Mixy


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Any progress on a mobile interface?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a bit confused how a mobile interface would work on something like a track layout application. It would seem that it would be really cumbersome to try to do track layout on your phone!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually my tablet.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

If you want to play with SCARM track planning software on a mobile device, this is the only way for now:

Using SCARM on iPad and Android Tablets










However, for more complex plans and faster work, a real mouse and keyboard are actually mandatory.

Mixy


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I will give it a try


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the SCARM model railroading blog posts for February.

For those, who already got the MTS Power Edition - there is an easy way to stack all virtual vehicles in the sim in a single column. See how here:

Showing Vehicles From All Libraries Together










Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And here are listed the model train articles for March in the SCARM blog.

Check also the first sample video session from the Model Trains Simulator, presenting a short train moving between two terminus stations on a N-scale layout.



And one more video about a new feature that I am working on - it's a *Driver's Camera Viewing mode* for the Model Trains Simulator - Power Edition and will be included in the next release of SCARM.






Hope you will like that 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The new *SCARM v. 0.9.37* is ready and published, coming with some new options, many small bugfixes, improved stability and one new cool feature for the MTS Power Edition. Read more details here:

*SCARM Model Railroad Layout Design software 0.9.37 Released*

Hope you will like it 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the SCARM model train blog posts for April.

If your older version of SCARM is not yet updated or does not start correctly, update to the latest version - see the article about v. 0.9.37.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is the only SCARM blog post for May:

*International Danube Modular Layout Meeting - Russe 2017*










The event hosted layouts in HO, TT and N scales and was carried out by more than 40 participants from several countries. Here is the layout scheme:










I also attended and even drove several trains  See the pictures that I shot in the blog post's gallery.

Last but not least, I should mention that one of the train stations and several other single modules are entirely designed in SCARM 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

And here is the only blog post for June:

Improvements in SCARM Website

Don't miss that SCARM Approaches v.1.0 Milestone 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The new SCARM version is ready and published. Read more about it here:

*SCARM v. 1.0 Milestone Released*

The Milestone version starts a new epoch in the developing of SCARM. Get ready for many new functions and features that will come with the next updates and the future SCARM extensions!

Hope you will like it 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the SCARM blog posts for July and August.

Don't miss the updated article about how to Print Whole Layout in 1:1 Scale and also the summary, that describes Everything About The Transition to SCARM 1.0 Milestone.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The new SCARM version is ready and published. Read more about it here:

*SCARM v. 1.1 Released*

This version allows layers visibility to be applied also in 3D viewing mode, adds new and updated tracks and objects libraries and fixes several bugs from the previous release.

Mixy


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mixy, I have played with SCARM for a few years and found it useful in N scale . Thanks for developing it. 
Now I am wanting to develop a small 5x9 foot S Scale American Flyer layout. Are there any plans as to adding more objects and track accessories to the library in the paid version?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Such virtual parts and objects in S-scale are already created by other users with the help of the figures in SCARM. See some examples below:

*American Flyer Layout with Various Virtual Structures in S-scale*










You can copy the structures from this layout and paste in your own. Note that the turnouts in that plan are not correct and it cannot be build as shown, because the AF turnouts in SCARM library in the time of creating had no throw mechanisms incorporated in the diagram. The last update of SCARM from yesterday fixes that in AF library.

And here is one more SCARM project with AF virtual parts:

*American Flyer Structures and Bridge in S-scale*




























You can use these in both the free and paid versions of the software.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The new SCARM version is ready and published. Read more about it here:

*SCARM Layout Software v. 1.2 Released*

This version allows use of tram track systems, adds several new features and comes with 180+ track and object libraries.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The next SCARM version is ready and published. Read more about it here:

*SCARM Layout Software v. 1.3 Released*

This version comes with several improvements, some bugfixes and many new and updated libraries.

Mixy


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Mixi! I appreciate the work done in SCARM although I only use the free version as my layout is small in S Scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you BrokeCurmudgeon 

No matter which edition of SCARM do you use, enjoy it as well as the model trains and keep the hobby alive 

The summer is going to end and it is time for a new SCARM version 1.4.0. Read more about it here:

*SCARM Layout Software v. 1.4 Released*

In general, this update comes with new and improved tools in the Toolbox, some new and updated track and object libraries and has some small improvements and bugfixes. 

Mixy


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a question on this SCARM. Suppose that I buy license for this software and able to design the layout, using more than 100 tracks on my main desktop. Then I want to print it on my HP 24" DesignJet printer, using unlicensed software on my laptop, is it doable, regardless that unlicensed version is being limited to 100 tracks?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, you can print any layout with the unlicensed version, no matter how many tracks it contains. However, if you want to print in fullsize (1:1), you will need the licensed version, even if the layout has less than 100 tracks in it.

Assuming that you want to print in 1:1 and knowing that this feature exists only in the licensed version, the solution is to transfer the license for the printout.

So, you can have a single license and design a big layout on your desktop PC. When you want to print it, you can move the license to your laptop and print the layout in 1:1 on your HP 24" DesignJet printer. Then you can transfer the license back to your desktop and continue working.

To move the already installed license, start SCARM and use "Help" > "Uninstall License(s)" menu command - that will unlock the license on the server. Then you will be able to re-activate and install the license on your laptop and do the 1:1 printing. When ready, you can return the license to the desktop using the same procedure.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

*SCARM v. 1.5.0*

The new SCARM v. 1.5.0 is ready and published. Read more about it here:

*SCARM Track Planning Software v. 1.5.0 Released*

This version comes with one new "Ramp" figure in the Figures panel, one new conversion tool in the "Tools" menu, several interface improvements, new and updated track libraries and with many bugfixes.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

The new SCARM v. 1.6.0 is ready and published. Read more about it here:

*SCARM Track Planning Software v. 1.6.0 Released*

This version comes with some small improvements, some bugfixes and with many new and updated track libraries.

Mixy


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

fantastic soft ware. im still learning , but i love it very good.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Does it have turntables of adjustable diameter? I am using atlas software and adding short track pieces to change diameter.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Dennis461 said:


> Does it have turntables of adjustable diameter? I am using atlas software and adding short track pieces to change diameter.


Currently there is no function for adjustable turntable diameter. Some of the turntables in some libraries have adjustable angles between the access tracks, but the diameter is always fixed.

Why do you need that? Are you planning to make your own (custom) turntable?

Mixy


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Mixy said:


> Why do you need that? Are you planning to make your own (custom) turntable?
> 
> Mixy


No, the Atlas software has a 70' turntable (estimate) I own a 90' and there are 100' or larger models available.
So I used the available turntable and added 1.5" tracks to each position.


----------

